# Giving up the weed



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

This seems like a great site for anyone who is in the process or are thinking of giving up the dreaded ****.

Clink on this LINK

I am on my fourteenth day of giving up,but I think I maybe doing it the wrong way according to this guys methods. :roll: I am using nicotine inhaler.

process


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done.

Someone I work with celebrated her 1 year anniversary last week.

I know some other people who have found :: Allen Carr :: useful.

And having just updated a school website, I can say it's :: No Smoking Day :: on the 16th 

Gerald


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Only one way to give up the weed. Will Power!!!
It is very cheap and is much easier than using substitutes which only prolong the agony..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chigman

Have you been putting the cash you would have spent into a piggy bank - preferably made of quarter inch sheet steel so you can't weaken and rationalise the purchase of further coffin nails by using your new savings? :evil:

If you are of a thrifty disposition, the sight (or sound) of all that cash will go a long way toward consoling any cravings for the filthy weed. :lol:

I reckon you will have saved enough to buy a brand new motorhome in a few years - and it will be effectively FREE!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Best of luck. I packed it in so anybody can! (_Is there a "smug b'stard" emoticon anywhere_?)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

2kias said:


> Only one way to give up the weed. Will Power!!!
> It is very cheap and is much easier than using substitutes which only prolong the agony..


Thats exactly what the guy is hinting at on his site.Cold turkey is the way to go it seems.His site does need a thorough read to take it all onboard though.

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Chigman
> 
> Have you been putting the cash you would have spent into a piggy bank - preferably made of quarter inch sheet steel so you can't weaken and rationalise the purchase of further coffin nails by using your new savings? :evil:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for me dave -it only cost me about a pound a day to smoke,say 400 quid a year for arguments sake.Hardly enough for a new van in a few years but better than a kick in the DOO DAH`S :lol:

steve


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Chigman said:


> 2kias said:
> 
> 
> > Only one way to give up the weed. Will Power!!!
> ...


WHOOPS! Didn't read the site but glad I got it right 20 years ago. He is exactly right. It only takes 2 weeks and you won't touch another weed nor will you feel like one.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations on giving up the "weed".......but I think you should also consider packing up smoking tobacco too... :roll: 

Keep it up believe me it's worth it. :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

patches did for me . took away the physical issue

willpower for the mental one

I brought strong patches and gradually halved them and then some medium strength and kept cutting them until I had gone about 2 months..
I wasn't about to spend the money the chemist wanted for their 'course'

although I felt thoroughly off-smokes after 1 week without.. it was important to finish my homemade course 

6 years have gone, never think about them ...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

badger said:


> Congratulations on giving up the "weed".......but I think you should also consider packing up smoking tobacco too... :roll:
> 
> Keep it up believe me it's worth it. :wink:


One thing at a time dude.. 8)

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> patches did for me . took away the physical issue
> 
> willpower for the mental one
> 
> ...


John-Tried patches in the past.They bring me up in a big red rash,hence the inhaler.I get me tough times,but all in all,it hasn`t been to bad, suprisingly. 8O Right,wheres that razor. :lol:

steve


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

easy, Steve dude 

yep re patches, sure I got some interesting dreams on them...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> easy, Steve dude
> 
> yep re patches, sure I got some interesting dreams on them...


 8O Elaborate man :lol:

steve


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well dude...


 

I could be getting confused with anti malaria tabs which I took near the time.. remeber there was some side effect of patches...

memory not what it was


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

10-ish years ago I stopped for 3 months, but 13 months ago today I really stopped smoking. My stopping was helped by news of a friend and colleague, like me a very long term and very intense smoker, having been diagnosed with throat cancer. His funeral was last week.

Also my wife was pretty upset by my smoking because her 70yr old dad, previously a very long term smoker, was, and often still is, very ill with emphysema, which is a _progressive_ obstructive lung disease.

For no more than two days I used Zyban at only 1/4 of the dosage first recommended by the Smoking Cessation Clinic's nurse. [The full dosage sent me spinning, but I'm the sort of (fortunate) guy who's close to paralytic after a coupla pints of beer]. The clinic allowed me the use of toy cigarettes, the plastic tube with nicotine capsules, but I used very few because it seems to me to be totally stoopid to use nicotine in an attempt to stop using nicotine.

I'd pre-booked an hour long silly, self-indulgent and expensive massage for day one and that was a big help. I drank loadsa water too, but for a few hours at a time I shook, rattled and writhed in bed like a miserable smackhead. Day two and all subsequent days were easier.

It's important, I believe, to consider yourself to be a non-smoker, not an ex-smoker. Somewhere along the line I find myself so convinced of the total nastiness of tobacco smoking that even in the great outdoors I almost want to puke when I have to walk through someone's smoke.

What I'd read about Buddhism and "attachments" helped to make me even more determined to stop my addiction controlling me. I was aware also that there are some very big issues around the conditions for workers in the tobacco industry and around that industry's awful exploitation of its victims, aka customers around the world.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If will power was the only way to give up then I would still be smoking. I have none. I have also no self determination or patience. In fact I am devoid of all positive attributes.

But I tried several times on Zyban which did stop me but I started again 3 months later but the big success for me was Champix. No side affects apart from becoming weird apparently, so the missus said but she was already used to that and stopped on my stop day which was so easy I thought I was dreaming and apart from a hiccup which was not related to Champix or **** it was a doddle.

So if you are like me with oodles of character building stuff missing, use Champix. 8)


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Keep going, it is worth all the effort.Financially and healthwise - although my "boss" suffered severely with allergies to all sorts of things after we gave up.
My main stimulus for stopping was that before retiring I worked in cancer diagnosis and saw more & more cases of lung cancer with the dreaded words "cigarette/pipe smoker" on the medical cards.

Clive


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

This is a good thread....worth bumping

There is no ONE easy way to give up smoking
That's because we are all different ... so different strokes for different folks.

I think most people who have successfully quit had one thing in common
--- A desire -possibly a strong desire - to stop smoking ---

How to stop is a different question

For me it was use of patches plus a healthy dose of will power.

The best decision ever made


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

LPDrifter said:


> This is a good thread....worth bumping
> 
> I think most people who have successfully quit had one thing in common
> --- A desire -possibly a strong desire - to stop smoking ---


Spot on drifter.

I gave up very easily many years ago before all these artificial props and palliatives were available - at huge profit to the manufacturers incidentally!!!! :roll:

I suppose waking up one morning coughing blood might have helped focus the mind a bit! 8O 8O 8O

It turned out to be only a broken blood vessel from coughing, but it scared sh-1 out of me so thoroughly I gave up on the spot and never smoked again.

Can't say I didn't fancy one quite often though, and for two or three years if I'm honest. 8O 8O


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Steve
I year in a months time. Brill......... just decided one morning that I would not smoke after........Had one first thing in the morning and then zilch. Going on holiday is a good time to stop, no stress.
I have craving now and again but that is it, never again.
Keep it up it does get easier although you will still have bad times, just try and think of something to occupy your mind.
Good luck

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Steve, i stopped again the day i spoke to you and Jan  

Bob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Steve, i stopped again the day i spoke to you and Jan
> 
> Bob


Well done mate, keep it up. Pity we were unable to meet again Mind you not long to Beverley :wink:

Steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

My wife and I gave up smoking when we were in or late twenty's. We are now sixty plus and I firmly believe that one of us, me, would not be around had we not. I've seen several school chums die of smoke related diseases the last one died of emphysema crying as he choked. So to anyone who give up this filthy habit WELL DONE its hard but well worth it.

Wobby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I must just say that I am familiar with giving up,I last done it in 1992 whilst in hospital for three months,and whilst there developed blood clots on my lungs which led to coughing up what I can only describe as lung fillets :roll: " that was it I said,no more **** for me ". Well that held true for three years until one night out with to many beers inside me.  I took a smoke and i haven`t tried to give up until now.I must just say that I very rarely drink now,so that makes it a bit easier straight away,because those two go hand in hand.

I have tried Champix-that didn`t agree with me,it knocked the wind out of me,made me feel very tired and gave me some real bad headaches.

steve


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I'm on my second attempt at giving up .... it has been 15 months now. Only problem was that I could no longer come in from work and sit down and relax with a cigarette and cuppa. So I took up bacardi instead. This incidentally, somewhat limits your evening excursions due to not being able to drive! I don't drink heavily .... just about 2 a night. 

Now that I am actually about 3 stone heavier (even though I have only ever drunk it with diet caffeine free coke) .. I have decided to give up drinking too. I'm into day 3 and it is a whole lot harder to give up than the **** were :lol: 

I'm now on strawberry milkshake ... gotta have one vice eh! 8O

EDIT: forgot to mention it was all on willpower. Read Alan Carr the first time, just quit the second time.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

theboadacea said:


> I'm on my second attempt at giving up .... it has been 15 months now. Only problem was that I could no longer come in from work and sit down and relax with a cigarette and cuppa. So I took up bacardi instead. This incidentally, somewhat limits your evening excursions due to not being able to drive! I don't drink heavily .... just about 2 a night.
> 
> Now that I am actually about 3 stone heavier (even though I have only ever drunk it with diet caffeine free coke) .. I have decided to give up drinking too. I'm into day 3 and it is a whole lot harder to give up than the **** were :lol:
> 
> ...


Good luck mate.

I found giving up drinking (not completely tea total ) a hell of easily easier than giving up the weed.Its a dangerous route to take,giving up one sin for another.You could quite easily become an alcholic without realising it.It touches on this on the link that I posted in the first thread.

steve


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

Patches are without doubt the very best. Adhere them firmly to mouth and you can't get *** in. 100% succss rate


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

My good lady tried the patches, but she said she couldn't keep them alight... :lol: 

She is now on the lozenges...........they work, its been 2 years since she had a ***...

She is still on the lozenges though :roll: According to the doc, it dont matter much, at least she's off the ****.

I stopped 5 years ago in much the same way as Zebedee 8O 8O


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We gave up 6 years ago and both glad we did. My dad died a horrible death through smoking 60 a day for years, he did give up 20 years before he died but the damage was done and his lungs where the size of a childs by the time he died, will just add he was 86 when he passed away.

The two ways we found helped were tips we got off the radio one day,

1. Tell someone you don't like that you have given up, someone at work is good and you don't want to look weak by going back to them having to admit to being a smoker again. 

2. Get a month a page calendar and write on every day in a rolling score how much you have saved money wise everyday, we could not believe how seeing that on the kitchen wall helped us with our determination not to go back to it. 

Good luck with it, but you will realise how much you smelt after a very short time without them. 

Mandy


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

badger said:


> My good lady tried the patches, but she said she couldn't keep them alight... :lol:
> 
> She is now on the lozenges...........they work, its been 2 years since she had a ***...
> 
> ...


Same here...used nicotine gum for 15 months.........then substituted that for wrigleys airwaves.........it'll be 10 years for me in July and still chewing but at least I'm off the ****


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Tell someone you don't like that you have given up, someone at work is good and you don't want to look weak by going back to them having to admit to being a smoker again.


That is a good one! What if you can't find someone in that category, would it be worth selecting someone with whom to have big nasty row? 

A colleague of mine changed from smoking cigs to chewing nicotine (and ordinary), chewing gums. He chewed with such intensity that all but his front teeth were badly damaged and had to be replaced. That's intense!

Throughout most of my smoking years I smoked roll-ups and became very much habituated, (if not quite addicted?), to the rolling procedure.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

not toAfter about 20 years of smoking, I gave up at 9.30am on 6 Jan 1993 8) 
So who's counting?????

I used patches and chewed ordinary gum. I was happy to use any prop I could get. However, I had really come to the conclusion that I wanted to stop which I still think is really important.

One thing helped me which I don't think has been mentioned - the more days/months I had been without a ***, the more I would let myself down if I had one and I would have to go through it all again to give up. In other words, it's easier to resist than to give in and have to go through it all again

After all this time, I would still like a ciggy after a good meal in a restaurant.

Sue


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Another thing I dont miss is,going outside for a *** on a very cold winters day or night 8O I haven`t smoked indoors since my eldest came along,nearly sixteen years ago.  

steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

How are you all doing?
I'm a smoker thinking of giving up *but* my minds not in it :!: 
I want to quit for my health & finances but the same brain that wants to quit is Also telling me don't do it you enjoy a ***.
What's going on there then??.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

As a non smoker, I'd just like to dip my oar & say congratulations to everyone who's managed to give up the weed.

My other half works in a hospice for the terminally ill. I won't dwell on this but would like to say, next time you want to light up, have a think about the possible consequences for those that love you.

D.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Just to throw a rag amonst the bulls im a smoker and have no regrets or plan not to give up my evil addiction, i like to smoke and will continue regardless!! i pay my money so ill take my own chances thanks, yes i have seen what it can do and i have also seen the effects of other addictions, i have also seen friends killed by unforeseen circumstance and seen other effects of a drug abuse and other vices! life is what you make it, so live it and be happy, at the end of the day you could crock it from chocking on a chicken bone, or numerous other dangers. Take that as you will..
I for one am sick of all the proganda of todays society, dont do this and that!! do we really live in a free state or are we getting closer to a dictatorship?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

moblee said:


> How are you all doing?
> I'm a smoker thinking of giving up *but* my minds not in it :!:
> I want to quit for my health & finances but the same brain that wants to quit is Also telling me don't do it you enjoy a ***.
> What's going on there then??.


I guess we all have mixed feelings over lots of things, it just depends which side 'wins'. What did it for me was the birth of my first grandchild. I not only wanted to be around as she grew up, but I wanted to be as fit as possible.

The previous posts show that there are many different ways of going about giving up. I think the only general advice I'd give is about self-awareness. Be honest with yourself about what your needs and motivations are, and what would be the pitfalls for you, then work out how you'd avoid them.

I decided I was going to give up about three months ahead. This gave me plenty of time to imagine what it would be like. I thought about what kind of support I wanted from my partner, and asked him for it. I wanted his tolerance and understanding if I was ratty but didn't want him to 'police' me. It was important that I was doing it for myself and if someone else was pressuring me I knew I could be contrary, and perhaps end up smoking secretly. I didn't tell anyone else.

I worked out that the ritualistic elements (particularly as I rolled my own) and the 'doing something with my hands' issue needed to be addressed. I decided that whenever I would normally have a cigarette (taking a break, having a coffee etc.) I would sit down and knit. This became my main strategy for about 3 months, when I no longer needed it. I'm not really a knitter and just made a load of squares of the kind that can be sewn together into blankets.

This strategy also meant I could reject any of the advice which says, 'get up straight after having your meal and wash up'. I knew this wouldn't work for me. Smoking for me was partly about having a break, I had to find other things to do with a break, rather than avoid them altogether.

I used to work in residential social work, in mental health, where the focus was on supporting people to make personal changes. This helped a great deal as I just applied a lot of the process to myself. Including 'listening to myself' and being non-judgmental. I also understood, for instance, how easy it can be to find excuses to sabotage your own plans, if you really are still in two minds about what you want.

So, I'd suggest exploring your conflicting positions a bit more, and if you decide you want to give up work out which way is best for you, and what you need to carry it through.

Best wishes, whatever you decide.

Chris

PS It's just over 7 years now since I gave up. Rarely think about it now and most of the time I forget that smoking even exists.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have given up a number of times and it usually lasts a week to 3 weeks 

3 years ago tried the Zyban and I thought it was a miracle. I didn't even think about smoking at all. However I made the mistake of having a Cigar on New Years Eve that year and I was back to square one.

If you do give up my advice would be to treat nicotine like an alcoholic treats alcohol you can't even have one. I will be using the Zyban again when I go fulltiming as I really really really want to quit but am seriously addicted 

Well done to those who quit 

Karl


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Well for me it's three years this March following 40 years of 30-40 a day. I was terrified of attempting to stop as I'd never tried.

Went and saw my doctor and went on their No Smoking scheme which just meant you visited each week at first and they checked you over, talked to you, dealt with any problems etc. I had patches and the old nicotine cigarette holder.

I have to say from day one I didn't have a problem except the patches made my skin inflamed.

No smugness, but of one thing I'm sure, you'll ONLY give up when YOU'RE ready not when anyone else tells you, or frightens you with horror stories of people dying of cancer or pictures of congested lungs, nor constantly nagging you to stop. Sometimes it's a scare that makes you decide, sometimes no apparent reason, you just want to stop. So no lectures, no nagging, just give up when you're sure that's what you want to do and anyone can do it. 8O 8O


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The last time I tried to give up was November 2007 and haven't touched one since. Do I miss it? Damn right I do. Do I feel better? Not a bit. Not only that I have put on nearly 3 stone.
It's great getting healthy, not!!!
Gerry


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

My attitude was similar to Rislar's ...my decision to smoke my pipe, just i had done for 50+ years and if anyone has a problem with that then they can...(add an ending of your choice :lol: )

On xmess day I had a cough which went on to develop into man flu (the real thing :wink: )
...no problem until the early hours of the morning when breathing became a little difficult ...to shorten the story: 3 visits to the quack over 4 days, inhaler, diagnosis of pulmonary obstruction...

I have been a non-smoker since 27th December 2008... primary motivator was the fright (OK, blind panic 8O ) of not being able to get enough oxygen down me tarred up lungs ...every time I get the urge for a smoke I have a little cough and remind meself why I stopped...

I'm beginning to realise what a stinky beggar I must have been :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Smoke screen*

Ciao tutti,
well, they say every cloud has a silver lining. A ministroke about 3 years ago has had a fairly devastating physical and mental effect, but 2 positives.
First one is that excruciating headaches that dogged me for years, and diagnosed as 'sinusitis' have disappeared.
Second one is that to smoke or not to smoke is no longer an issue!
If I fancy a *** I can have one, without being addicted. Result, I formally 'quit' 3 years ago; but can still smoke a *** for example Chistmas Day, New Years Day or whatever, and then just do without. Had one for Mardi Gras. Will have another one on Easter Sunday! Aint I lucky.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Hi all
> 
> This seems like a great site for anyone who is in the process or are thinking of giving up the dreaded ****.
> 
> ...


Hi all

Well maybe I did choose the right way after all, I am still not smoking after more than a year. 

I am just at the stage where i am not thinking of the **** so much and the cravings are lessoning by the day it seems. Like Gerry a few posts above, I do not feel better at all health wise and have ballooned to just over 20 stone from 171/2 stone. 8O

The weight now has to come off as I feel too restrictive in what I can actually do and my breathing was better when I was smoking. 
Walking 4 miles a day is getting the weight off very slowly, but still a ways to go.  I have been here before so I know what to expect.

steve


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Rislar said:


> .....im a smoker and have no regrets or plan not to give up my evil addiction, i like to smoke and will continue regardless!! i pay my money so ill take my own chances thanks, yes i have seen what it can do and i have also seen the effects of other addictions, i have also seen friends killed by unforeseen circumstance and seen other effects of a drug abuse and other vices! life is what you make it, so live it and be happy, at the end of the day you could crock it from chocking on a chicken bone, or numerous other dangers. Take that as you will..?


Can you assure me you've made arrangements so that you can pay for the treatment of any and all smoking-connected illnesses which might affect you? If not, can you explain why I might be expected to contribute towards paying for the treatment of any and all smoking-connected illnesses which might affect you?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Smilo said:


> .........can you explain why I might be expected to contribute towards paying for the treatment of any and all smoking-connected illnesses which might affect you?


and me, presumably 

It's an easy one to answer... if you can help out a poor banker maintain his lifestyle with a circa £1.6k/day pension wouldn't it be much more rewarding and satisfying to help out a fellow human being... :wink:

Ps
I have, in fact, made arrangements so that you can pay for the treatment of any and all smoking-connected illnesses which might affect me ... through the tax I paid on tobacco... (whatever the treatment needed I'll still be out of pocket)


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

xgx said:


> Smilo said:
> 
> 
> > .........can you explain why I might be expected to contribute towards paying for the treatment of any and all smoking-connected illnesses which might affect you?
> ...


Predictably that amounts to a non-answer. I'm a little surprised to see that any old-school smokers still allow themselves to spout such nonsense in public. Perhaps they are quite simply insufficiently ashamed.

Presumably they aren't suffering also from any degree of debilitating uselessness such as afflicts alcoholics and those whom we generally consider to be drug addicts? These long term smokers have simply "chosen" to continue to make themselves less well than they otherwise would be?

They haven't calculated that the effort and money which goes into prolonging the lives of smokers would be more fairly spent on prolonging the lives of people who have never consciously done anything to adversely affect their long term health prospects? Who through no fault of their own have been horribly injured and need expensive surgery?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Smilo said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > Smilo said:
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :x

Another saint I see. :roll:

steve


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Smilo said:


> Predictably that amounts to a non-answer. I'm a little surprised to see that any old-school smokers still allow themselves to spout such nonsense in public.
> 
> Congratulations! You're this week's winner on the twaddle-ometer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (...) debilitating uselessness (...)


Oooooooooo that's not very PC ... you'll be including motorhomers next ...polluting the atmosphere with all those fumes... (there's more than one type of smoker :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Smoke*

 Ciao Smilo,
what's the emissions of a VW T4 California?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi well done to everyone trying to stop smoking good luck :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Smilo said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > Smilo said:
> ...


The problem with your approach, Smilo, is that it isn't really very persuasive. If I were still a smoker I would probably dig my heels in and deal with the conflicts in me your argument would raise by rolling another one.

Sorry, I had to get there by myself, with encouragement perhaps, but not moral pressure.

Chris


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Now off cigs for 16 months, smoked 25 a day for 40 years, always said I would stop at Xmas like all of us, what stopped me in my tracks was my best buddy having a stroke and seeing him in Hospital with all the tubes looking like death.
Went home an put 2000 cigs onto the wood burner, not had one since, does`nt mean I don't get the passing urge but I resisted. 
I did use the inhalers for a while but weened myself off, problem now is weight>>>>>>>>>>>>>

best of luck

Graham

anyone going on the May Scottish trip with GB Privilege, if yes please get in touch


----------

